# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  الشريعة أم أصول الدين؟

## طارق الغامدي

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته،


أرغب في الإلتحاق بأحد التخصصات الشرعية المطروحة في جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية عبر نظام الإنتساب المطور. و قد إخترت الإنتساب لأنني غير متفرغ و رب أسرة.

و قد أحترت ما بين الإلتحاق بتخصص الشريعة و بين أصول الدين.

أرغب في الحصول على الشهادة إلا أنه لا يهمني قوة الشهادة في سوق العمل و ذلك لأن الأسباب الحقيقية التي تجعلني أرغب في التخصص في أحد العلوم الشرعية عبر الجامعة تتلخص في ثلاثة نقاط:

1- أنني أجيد اللغة الإنجليزية – و لله الحمد - و أرغب في أن أستغل هذه الهبة في دعوة غير المسلمين إلى الإسلام و لكنني أريد أن أدعو على علم و أن أعد نفسي لما قد يعرض علي من أسئلة في مجال دعوة غير المسلمين. هذا بالإضافة إلى أنني أجد نفسي معجباّ بنوع الدعاة الذين يناظرون غير المسلمين أمثال ديدات يرحمه الله و الدكتور زاكر نايك و معجب بجهودهم في نشر الإسلام.

2- أن أتعلم أمور ديني و أفيد من هم حولي في بيتي و عملي و مجتمعي.

3- حبي للمواد الشرعية على الرغم من قلّة ما أملك منها. و أنا راغب في أن أكمل طريقي في طلب العلم بعد إتمام الجامعة إن سمحت لي الظروف.

4- أن الإلتحاق بالجامعة يساعدني على الإلتزام بإكمال قدر من المنهج في طلب العلم دون تسويف. خصوصاً و أنّني في منتصف الثلاثينات من عمري و ليس لدي متسع من الوقت كي أهدره.

لذا تكون تساؤلاتي كالتالي:

أي التخصصين أنفع لي في دعوة غير المسلمين؟ و ما نوع أغلب الأسئلة التي قد ترد علي في هذا المجال؟ هل هي فقهية أم عقدية أم تتعلق بالقرآن و السنة أكثر؟

فإذا كان الجواب أنها متساوية في الغالب فأيّ التخصصات إذاً أنفع لي أن أتخصص فيه و أقرب لطلب العلم؟


أرجو ممن لديه معرفة أو رأي أن لا يبخل علينا بالإجابة.


بارك الله فيكم و أثابكم الجنة.

----------


## من صاحب النقب

دعوة غير المسلمين للإسلام تحتاج فيها لكلية أصول الدين أكثر من الشريعة خاصة أن هذه الكلية فيها مواد في الفقه بالإضافة لمواد التخصص فهم يدرسون منار السبيل في شرح الدليل كاملاً حسب ما أخبرني به أحدهم و الظاهر أنهم يدرسون أصول فقه أيضاً فتستطيع الاستفادة منها في دعوة من حولك أيضاً من المسلمين أهل السنة 

فأكثر الأسئلة التي سترد عليك من الكفار فيما أظن أسئلة في العقيدة لأنها أكثر ما يحيرهم 

فهم يتساءلون عما يحصل بعد الموت أي مسائل اليوم الآخر 
و يتساءل النصارى عن الألوهية لحيرتهم في التثليث و كذلك مذاهب المشركين 
و يتساءل أتباع المجوس عن الربوبية و عن القدر و الخير و الشر 
و كذلك المبتدعة حائرون في هذه الأمور

فأهم شيء في دعوة الكفار معرفة التوحيد الذي هو دين الإسلام و مراتبه التي هي الإسلام و الإيمان و الإحسان و أضدادهما و هي الشرك و الكفر و النفاق 

وفقك الله

----------


## الآجري

أخي الفاضل ، إذا كنت تروم الاقتصار على مرحلة ( البكالوريوس ) فالشريعة بلا شك خير لك ، وما فيها من مقررات ومناهج أغزر وأوسع مما في الأصول ، ومن فيها من الطلبة أكثر جداً واجتهاداً ممن في الأصول ، ودراستهم للعقيدة مثل ما في الأصول إذا لم يكن أكثر ...
هذا من الناحية العلمية ، فلا يوجد مقارنة بتاتاً بين مناهج الكليتين ، وكذلك الطلبة ، وغالب الأخيار من أساتذة الأصول تجدهم في الشريعة يدرسون ..
أما إذا رمت ما وراء المرحلة الجامعية الأولى ، من دراسات عالية ، فإن الأصول أنسب لهمتك إذ يناسبك تخصص العقيدة في دراستك العالية ، وهو التخصص الذي يفيدك - كما ذكر الأخ من صاحب النقب - وهو متوفر لطلبة الأصول ..

بقي أن أنبهك : لا تجازف ، واختر ما يناسب قدراتك ، ورحم الله امرأ عرف قدر نفسه ، فأنت مشغول ، ورب أسرة ، وإذا أردت الشهادة فلتكن بتفوق وإلا فلا  ، فإنك إن راعيت ذلك علمت أن الشريعة ليست مناسبة لكل طالب ، وليس من السهولة أن تتفوق فيها وهذه ظروفك ، فمناهجها طويلة جداً


وفقك الله وبارك فيك ونفع بك

----------


## من صاحب النقب

إضافة على ما ذكرت و ما ذكر الأخ الآجري 

أنظر خطة الدراسة في أصول الدين 

http://www.imamu.edu.sa/colleg_instt...s/default.aspx

و هذا موقع كلية الشريعة قد تضاف فيه الخطة قريباً 

http://www.imamu.edu.sa/colleg_instt...s/default.aspx

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

وجهة نظري اصول الدين لان فيها تخصص ماجستير العقيدة والمذاهب المعاصرة والقران علومه والسنة وعلومها
اما الشريعة ممتازة لكن ماجستير ثقافة اسلامية وفقه واصول الفقه 
الله يوفقك

----------


## طارق الغامدي

بارك الله فيكم و أنار لكم طريقاً إلى الجنة كما أنرتم لي طريقي.

لقد أفدتموني كثيراً و لن أزهد بالمزيد من التوجيه و الفائدة إن أتاني من أهل العلم و الفضل من رواد هذا المنتدى الكريم.

و لا تبخلوا علينا بدعائكم فأمثالكم يظن بهم الخير.

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن التميمي

في اعتقادي أن أصول الدين أنسب لك , وحيث أنّي طالب فيها , فأقول أن دعوتك لغير المسلمين يدعوك لمعرفة عقيدتك أكثر , ومعرفة عقائد من تدعو  , وهذا ما تعدك له كلية أصول الدين , حيث أن الدين ال‘سلامي يقوم بالاساس على المعتقد , فعقيدة المسلم أغلى ما يملك , والفرق بينا المسلمين وغيرهم هو في الأساس الأول المعتقد الذي يعتقدونه , وهذه فرصة سانحة لأن تستفيد من بعض العلماء في كلية أصول الدين ممن تخصصوا في العقيدة , أما الشريعة فأعتقد فالفقه وأصوله يغلب عليها .

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن التميمي

> في اعتقادي أن أصول الدين أنسب لك , وحيث أنّي طالب فيها , فأقول أن دعوتك لغير المسلمين يدعوك لمعرفة عقيدتك أكثر , ومعرفة عقائد من تدعو  , وهذا ما تعدك له كلية أصول الدين , حيث أن الدين ال‘سلامي يقوم بالاساس على المعتقد , فعقيدة المسلم أغلى ما يملك , والفرق بينا المسلمين وغيرهم هو في الأساس الأول المعتقد الذي يعتقدونه , وهذه فرصة سانحة لأن تستفيد من بعض العلماء في كلية أصول الدين ممن تخصصوا في العقيدة , أما الشريعة فأعتقد فالفقه وأصوله يغلب عليها .


  الأخ طارق
  بعد طول نظر رأيت أن كلا التخصصين مكملاً للآخر , وإن كان أحدهم أهم من الآخر , وكلاهم مهم , فأعيد المشورة بقولي أن العقيدة هي الأساس الذي تدعوا إليه غير المسلمين , ولكن هناك أسئلة فقهية من أولئك القوم , هي عثرة عن إسلامهم كمسائل الجهاد , التعدد ... وغيرها , لذا أعتقد أن تعلم مقاصد الشريعة , وسماحة الإسلام , وفقه أحكامه أمر ضروري جداً , وبإمكانك استشارة بعض الدعاة الذين تخصصوا في هذا الجانب كالدكتور محمد بن عبدالعزيز الخضيري , والدكتور محمد العريفي , فقد ستفيد أكثر .

----------


## طارق الغامدي

الأخ العزيز أبو عبد الرحمن

بارك الله فيك و شكر لك على نصحك لأخيك.

كيف أصل للشيخين الكريمين؟ هل من عنوان إلكتروني أو رقم هاتف؟

----------


## تميمي ابوعبدالله

افكر ان تدخل الشريعة لانها توجد الفقه والعقيدة مطولة اليس كذلك يا طلاب ام انا  غلطان؟؟؟

----------


## أبو عبد الله النجدي2

كلية الشريعة تتسم بجودة نوعية الطلاب فبالتالي سيكون مناهج الطلاب أكثر والعلم أغزر ومن واقع تجربة 
فمثال ذلك العقيدة فأكثر المشايخ  في الشريعة يقرر المنهج كاملا مع العلم أن المادة على المستويات الفردية 1-3-5... بينما في الأصول يكون المنهج أخف كثيرا 
وكذا الفقه ففي الشريعة حاشية ابن قاسم بينما الأصول المختصر الفقهي كما وصلني من بعض الإخوان 
وفي كل خير وتتميز الأصول بالسهولة بشكل عام .

----------


## معالم السنن

الى اخي,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
كلية اصول الدين تناسبك اكثر فهي الان ليس فيها تخصص بل عام تدرس جميع التخصصات (عقيدة _قران_سنة)
وهي مناسبة كثيرا للمنتسبين فاستعن بالله وبالتوفيق,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, الرياض

----------

